# JPSS on dark



## gemini (Aug 22, 2006)

JPSS _rocks! _I've pressed very thing I could press. So I started pressing _(dun dun dun!!!) _darks! My husband loves it on his dark shirts. To me, it has silkscreen look and if you pull the silicon paper off really quick i.e without care, it will have a slight texture and a distressed look. You just have to be really careful of your color combinations. Green+ black on a red shirt = blob. This isn't the darkest shirt I've used but its my faviorte. Its been worn by a very active 6yr., washed twice and sent, by accident, through the dryer and it still looks new. I would really love to do this on a black shirt. Is EverLast the same a JPSS on dark shirts? I mean is it stretchy. I currently waiting for samples from Coastal.


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

gemini said:


> JPSS _rocks! _I've pressed very thing I could press. So I started pressing _(dun dun dun!!!) _darks! My husband loves it on his dark shirts. To me, it has silkscreen look and if you pull the silicon paper off really quick i.e without care, it will have a slight texture and a distressed look. You just have to be really careful of your color combinations. Green+ black on a red shirt = blob. This isn't the darkest shirt I've used but its my faviorte. Its been worn by a very active 6yr., washed twice and sent, by accident, through the dryer and it still looks new. I would really love to do this on a black shirt. Is EverLast the same a JPSS on dark shirts? I mean is it stretchy. I currently waiting for samples from Coastal.


Renee, you rock! Thank you for the pictures. I was going to start trying the same things. I thought I would print a color chart on JPSS and press the whole chart onto different colors to see what color ends up being what color.

How do you keep track of which color will do what on the different colors of shirts?

Do you have a list of rules started yet like the green and black on red? : )


----------



## gemini (Aug 22, 2006)

LittleDogy said:


> How do you keep track of which color will do what on the different colors of shirts?


Right now I'm just guessing. But my theory is (this may only work with Photoshop)
Open your layer palette

make the backgorund color your shirt color
make a 2nd layer, select your color and change your layer mode to Soft Light or Overlay. I'm leaning more towards Soft Light.
What you see should be close to the look.

Renee


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

gemini said:


> Right now I'm just guessing. But my theory is (this may only work with Photoshop)
> Open your layer palette
> 
> make the backgorund color your shirt color
> ...


 
Great ideas!

Renee, did you cut and weed the JPSS with your Roland GX-24? Did it weed easy? And Also, what ended being you print and cut problem? Was it an easy fix?


----------



## hhc (May 20, 2008)

Just saying hi to receive updates from this (incredibly interesting!) thread. Can't wait for more developments - well done, Renee!


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

gemini said:


> Open your layer palette
> make the backgorund color your shirt color
> make a 2nd layer, select your color and change your layer mode to Soft Light or Overlay. I'm leaning more towards Soft Light.


Good idea. Or you could just place your design on the top layer (bottom layer would be shirt color) and change the opacity. 

This looks really good, Renee! I'm also curious as to whether you used your Roland for this.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

gemini said:


> Right now I'm just guessing. But my theory is (this may only work with Photoshop)
> Open your layer palette
> 
> make the backgorund color your shirt color
> ...


"Darken" or "Multiply" would seem to be a better representation.

Are those African symbols?


----------



## majesticmind (Sep 1, 2007)

Y uo dont have to use a cutter to get that print with JPSS.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

here are some that I did with JPSS


----------



## gemini (Aug 22, 2006)

queerrep said:


> Good idea. Or you could just place your design on the top layer (bottom layer would be shirt color) and change the opacity.


Well, when you just change the opacity you don't get a good mix of the colors. And that seems to be key. Another thing I'm thinking might work is making up a color chart and printing it on some inkjet construction paper. It has a slight texture and the colors are fairly dark. It should work but, then again everything works in my head.


----------



## gemini (Aug 22, 2006)

queerrep said:


> This looks really good, Renee! I'm also curious as to whether you used your Roland for this.


Are you kidding me, I bow down to my GX24 before I turn it on. Light or dark I use the GX24. JPSS still needs to be trimmed on darks. It leaves a milky outline if its not trimmed. I have a chocolate brown shirt I pressed. I'll load up the pictures later today.


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

gemini said:


> Are you kidding me, I bow down to my GX24 before I turn it on. Light or dark I use the GX24. JPSS still needs to be trimmed on darks. It leaves a milky outline if its not trimmed. I have a chocolate brown shirt I pressed. I'll load up the pictures later today.


Wow, nice cutting job : )

How hard was it to weed the words? And did you go with any offset on the cutting?


----------



## gemini (Aug 22, 2006)

LittleDogy said:


> Wow, nice cutting job : )
> 
> How hard was it to weed the words? And did you go with any offset on the cutting?


Thanks, it was really easy and I just use the tip of the tweezer to pull the inside out of the e , o and a. No offset on the cutting.


----------



## gemini (Aug 22, 2006)

prometheus said:


> "Darken" or "Multiply" would seem to be a better representation.
> 
> Are those African symbols?


You are right, Multiply looks like an exact match. So forget Overlay use Multiply. Thanks. 
PS. They are Adinkra symbol.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

gemini said:


> You are right, Multiply looks like an exact match. So forget Overlay use Multiply. Thanks.
> PS. They are Adinkra symbol.


That's what I thought. Last year my wife did a children's workshop with those symbols. My favorite was "BI NKA BI".


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Renee,

Very nice job, thanks so much for experimenting with this. I love new doors opening, and these look great. I love the look of the ringer tee with the matching graphics, way nicer than the plain white tee. I had popping going off in my head when I saw it. Nice job, thank you. -Kelly 




Dear hhc, 
If you want notices on a thread, just go to the first post in the thread, and on the blue header bar, go to thread tools, the fourth one down is suscribe to thread, click that, and you are in. You'll get notices on any new posts until you click that again to unsuscribe from the thread. Have a great night. -Kelly 


hhc said:


> Just saying hi to receive updates from this (incredibly interesting!) thread. Can't wait for more developments - well done, Renee!


----------

